# 2014 BMW M4 stealth SQ build



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a minimally-invasive high-performance audio upgrade in a new M4 coupe by Tom Miller at Musicar Northwest. This client has used us before - Tom did a very high-performance sound system in his E90 M3, as well as radar/laser systems in a number of vehicles. The HK just wasn't sufficient for him - the greater power with the HK in the new F cars made the system louder than previous HK systems, but it didn't sound good enough. That said, he still wanted a reversible, invisible upgrade which didn't compromise the value of his new M4. 

This build also features the very first F32/F82 OE-Look Subwoofer Enclosure off of our new tooling. 



















We used the Mobridge of Australia DA2 D/A Converter in place of the stock HK amplifier. We were pleased to find that Mobridge has now sorted out the front and rear PDC alert tones and that they are properly routed. The vehicle is not yet listed as supported on Mobridge's web site, but it might be by the time you read this. We had inside guidance that we would be OK on this project 

The output of the DA2 was routed to the Mosconi of Italy 6to8DSP. We ran front and rear out of that high-passed, and then mixed front and rear 50/50 to derive the underseat midbass and subwoofer feeds. The client likes rear speakers, so we wanted to ensure the bass didn't go away when the fader was used a bit in one direction or the other. 










The rear speakers were left stock, since we had dedicated EQ channels for them. We used quite a bit of delay on the rears to "enlarge" the sense of the cabin's size (early reflections in a car are always too short a time to be heard as actual reflections - they sound like tonal shifts. Longer reflections require greater distances than can be achieved in a cabin. Ask Andy W 

The Arc Audio KS125.4 Mini 4-channel powered the fronts and the underseats. The KS125.2 powered the rears, and the 500.1 powered the sub. These amps were definitely the right shape to make this installation work:




























The equipment bay is protected by a new subfloor which holds the BMW Mobility Kit compressor and supplies:










We upgraded the front components to the Dynaudio Esotar E430 midrange and the Esotec MD102 tweeter. We didn't go fully-active - the client wasn't prepared for that many channels on this car (the E90 M3, which he still has, is a 10-channel active system). We used the Esotec passive, which Dynaudio advises is appropriate for the E430 midrange. 





































The underseats were our stalwart Jehnert XE200 flat 8-inch woofer speaker, band-passed.

The trunk sub was the Morel Ultimo SC carbon-fiber-cone 10-inch model.










The sub amp control knob went in the dash storage pocket:










After adjusting the time delay, the crossovers, and the levels, there was little EQ needed - mostly to make the left and right speakers match as closely as possible for the best imaging. The rears aren't noticed as a source of sound, which is as it should be, and the bass is solid and tangible up front.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn damn that's very pretty install. So underrated are you guys that can make the aftermarket audio look like it came with the car. Hats off to you. Guys


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks! That didn't require too much in the way of tradeoffs. The tweeters and mids in the newer BMWs have the same path lengths, and the tweeters are almost on axis behind the angled grilles. The stock locations don't suck by any means, even if the driver fitment is limited.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice install!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Love it! Verrrrry Niiiiiiice!


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Great work. Love the mounting of the amps and dsp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Nicely done
How many channels in total, 10 including the sub?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

wow! very nice, i would love to get something similar done for my new f36! nice choice of speakers!


----------



## padala (Dec 3, 2014)

It’s really a nice and helpful piece of information. I’m glad that you shared this helpful info with us. Please keep us informed like this. on
it is very good information about audio drivers in bmw car.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

CLEAN!!!


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

GERMANIKS said:


> Nicely done
> How many channels in total, 10 including the sub?


7 - front stage is passive! Front, rear, underseat midbass, and sub.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

eling23 said:


> wow! very nice, i would love to get something similar done for my new f36! nice choice of speakers!


Thanks for the kind words - I hear there is a nice shop south of you, but you wouldn't be the first person from SF to bring us their BMW


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

VP this whole install rocks. But that sub box is sheer loveliness. Makes me want to rethink the idea of vertical amp deployment. Kick ass on many levels.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Babs said:


> VP this whole install rocks. But that sub box is sheer loveliness. Makes me want to rethink the idea of vertical amp deployment. Kick ass on many levels.


Thanks! This was the first sub enclosure off of the tool:

OE-Look Subwoofer, BMW 4/M4 Coupe (F32/F82) | musicarnw.com


----------

